# Looking for game in North Sacramento



## ChadV8r (Jun 22, 2013)

I am looking for a 3.5 or 4e game or even pathfinder. I can host, weekends would be best. Just message me.


----------



## Jvirtue55 (Jul 11, 2013)

Im in Loomis also looking to build a group 

I just moved here so i lost my old game group 

I prefer Pathfinder I run and play as well as many other games 

I dont play 4.0


----------



## ChadV8r (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey, what's up. I don't have a group right now but it would be cool to put one together. I have plenty of room to host at my house, I am not really interested in dming though . Just would need more players and someone to DM. I am familiar with 3.5 and 4.0 but I am very interested in trying Pathfinder since I haven't played it.


----------

